# Great old games nobody's heard of



## BRN (Mar 31, 2012)

So I was nostalgia'ing, and then just happened to realise that most of the games I enjoyed never made it to the modern era. Games I loved sort of died, naturally; dignified deaths, I'd say. But still, silent deaths. And I kind of wish more people knew about them.

I imagine some other people also feel this way. Was wondering what games you played that nobody else seems to have ever done. :>

[yt]JUaXi_Rlbnk[/yt]

*Stuntman* was basically the PS2's "Super Meat Boy". Fucking great gameplay, great music, and it went from fun to crazy difficult all the way to nail-rippingly aaaaaa, but stayed awesome to play all the way through.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 31, 2012)

so is this in contrast to ashens "terrible old games you have probably never heard of"?

either way, everybody knows them but i miss the old crash bandicoor games. there are new crash games but they all suck... so unlike your favorite games my faorites are still dying a slow and agonizing death =C


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2012)

Custom Robo - (GC 2004)

Not too obscure, but I feel like i have to explain what it is more often than not, and it's a shame.


Captain Comic II: Fractured Reality - (MS-DOS 1990)

Nobody my age knows what this is, _I_ shouldn't know what this is, but I grew up on this.


Exile Trilogy - (PC [OLD])

I don't recall ever meeting anyone who knows what this is, and to be honest I was too young to even know how to play it really, but I spent hours and hours dicking around in this. (PS. IT HAD FURRIES :V)


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 31, 2012)

Metal Arms: Glitch in The System

Best fucking game ever. If they made a new version with online play, it would be as popular as CoD. They have some of the best weapons ever conceived in a video game. Like a machine gun that shoots explosive arrows, or a fully automatic double barrel shotgun.  Now the game was supposed to have a sequel, but since Blizzard bought Swingin' Ape Studios (Maker of M.A.), the sequel was put on hold.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Metal Arms: Glitch in The System
> 
> Best fucking game ever. If they made a new version with online play, it would be as popular as CoD. They have some of the best weapons ever conceived in a video game. Like a machine gun that shoots explosive arrows, or a fully automatic double barrel shotgun. Now the game was supposed to have a sequel, but since Blizzard bought Swingin' Ape Studios (Maker of M.A.), the sequel was put on hold.



I loved that game.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2012)

Needs more oooooold.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2012)

SaGa 2 is my favorite game ever.  The remake's pretty damn awesome, but nothing beats the original.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2012)

Golden Axe.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2012)

Brave Fencer Musashiden.

"What? That doesn't make any sense it's only been like fifteen yea- oh god damnit."


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Brave Fencer Musashiden.
> 
> "What? That doesn't make any sense it's only been like fifteen yea- oh god damnit."



PS1 counts as oldie, pre-2k

BFM was pretty awesome, unfairly doomed to relative obscurity.  Kinda makes it more satisfying actually, enjoying something relatively few people ever paid attention to.  Kind of a "moral/ethical superiority" feeling.  :V


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 31, 2012)

speed punks

you people in the UK should know it as speed freaks


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 31, 2012)

[yt]aBiPq6Vt0C8[/yt]

As always, my favorite game of all fucking time.


I would also mention Lifeforce for the NES, though I think it's a bit well-known? At least for NES fans.
And La Mulana, but I don't think it's old enough to really be "old."


----------



## Tango (Mar 31, 2012)

Road Rash for the Saga Genesis
Joust for the arcade
Tron for the arcade
Gunsmoke (both arcade and NES)
Shinobi for the arcade
Jackel (both arcade and NES)
Double Dragon for arcade
G.I. Joe for NES
Pool Of Radiance for NES
Die Hard for NES
Punisher for NES
Punisher and Nick Fury for arcade
Punchout for arcade
Operation Wolf for arcade


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Pool Of Radiance for NES



Yesss, I like you even more now.


----------



## Tango (Mar 31, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yesss, I like you even more now.




Holy crap, someone actually knows of this other then me?!?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Holy crap, someone actually knows of this other then me?!?



Of course, everybody should know the earlier D&D games


----------



## Tango (Mar 31, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Of course, everybody should know the earlier D&D games



And tragically they do not. In my humble opinion, Pool of Radiance was the BEST RPG for the NES ever made.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Mar 31, 2012)

Impact racing
Rapid racer
Toki
Medal of honour:Underground (for some reason everyone forgets this one)
Street racer
War of the monsters
Cell damage Overdrive
Seek & Destroy
Super Fantasy Zone
Overboard! (Shipwreckers! for the US)
That's it for now, may add some more later


> Road Rash for the Saga Genesis


I never played that one but much of my free time was dedicated to playing Road Rash 2


----------



## BRN (Mar 31, 2012)

Destruction Derby.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Mar 31, 2012)

Zork - Text based adventure game

Don't go into the dark you may be eaten by a Grue!


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Zork - Text based adventure game
> 
> Don't go into the dark you may be eaten by a Grue!



YES!!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Zork - Text based adventure game
> 
> Don't go into the dark you may be eaten by a Grue!



Dude

anyone with any knowledge of video gaming history knows about Zork

the game is LEGENDARY


----------



## Tango (Mar 31, 2012)

Two words: Oregon Trail


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Two words: Oregon Trail



again, LEGENDARY

everyone who knows video gaming history knows it


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Two words: Oregon Trail



Tons of people know about that.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2012)

how many of you ever heard of Albion

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albion_(video_game)


----------



## Tybis (Mar 31, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Golden Axe.


Yaaaaaaay.

Dynamite Headdy and Contra Hard Corps both seem obscure... and were good.
Also Streets of Rage.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 31, 2012)

Commander Keen was pretty much my favorite game about a kid in a helmet.

Megazeux was a good game about making other games.

I don't know how to talk about video games. I will just list some? Okay.


Bureaucracy
Crystal Caliburn
Crystalis
Galactic Pinball
Gold Box Dungeons and Dragons PC Games
Jill of the Jungle
Parasol Stars
Rise of the Triad
Shock Troopers 2nd Squad
The Adventures of Willy Beamish
Treasure Mountain
Writer Rabbit
Tower of Druaga and Angel's Feather and other Japanese things you've never heard of


----------



## Tybis (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anybody ever heard of Another World?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2012)

SIX said:


> Destruction Derby.



Destruction Derby 64 was one of the best N64 games.


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Mar 31, 2012)

Strikers 1945, Nethack, ADOM, Dwarf Fortress.

Awesomely, the last three can still be obtained for free.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 1, 2012)

Anybody remember STar Control 2?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2012)

_Adventure Island II_ - Great platformer for the NES by Hudson. I loved that game.

_Shadow Warrior _- 3D Realms shooter for PC.* Hilariously *irreverent.


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Destruction Derby 64 was one of the best N64 games.


<3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Infinity_Flat said:


> Strikers 1945, Nethack, ADOM, Dwarf Fortress.
> 
> Awesomely, the last three can still be obtained for free.



Isn't Dwarf Fortress fairly popular, though?


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Apr 1, 2012)

If by popular you mean small but fanatical fanbase then yes. I will admit it's new compared to the other games posted here.

Better example then. Who remembers Star Wars Episode One: Pod Racer or Falcon 4.0?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Has anybody ever heard of Another World?



Mhm. was called "Out of this World" in the states.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet you guys never hear of 







before.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2012)

I did 

played it on emus


----------



## Sar (Apr 1, 2012)

[yt]7zWZ42gqjQo[/yt]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 1, 2012)

I remember Bavmorda was impossible to defeat without the enhanced wand and if you're out of MP, you're out of luck.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone ever played _Re-Volt!_? 90s game for the N64, PC, PS and Xbox. I have the N64 and PC ones.

Here's a video I recorded a few years ago of me playing one of my custom tracks.

[yt]sV4gCfTYfNk&start=250[/yt]



Tango_D said:


> *Road Rash for the Saga Genesis*
> *Joust for the arcade*
> Tron for the arcade
> Gunsmoke (both arcade and NES)
> ...



Except I had Road Rash II.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

What about 





????


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2012)

not sure if racist


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I bet you guys never hear of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, this game's legendary.



Sarukai said:


> [yt]7zWZ42gqjQo[/yt]



Bad troll, bad :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

Tycho said:


> not sure if racist








Only Jaleco is(?)


----------



## Tybis (Apr 1, 2012)

Ever hear of this Legend of Zelda clone?

[video=youtube;StATbJTqL0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StATbJTqL0Y[/video]

SEGAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 1, 2012)

Abadox
Star Tropics
Flashback
Claymates
Hook
The 7nth Saga
Robotrek
Extreme G 1 and 2 
Beetle Adventure Racing
Shadowman
Shadowgate 64


----------



## Attaman (Apr 1, 2012)

_Lord of the Realms II_.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 1, 2012)

Terranigmaaaa

also Survival Kids


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> Destruction Derby.



I forgot about that game, maybe I should pull out my PS1 and play through it again. 

_Battletanx- _roaming tank gangs fight over the control of women. Played this game so much as a kid, would kill for a remake.

_Sid Meyers Gettysburg_- First Strategy game i ever played


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2012)

Shit how could I forget _Starship Titanic_?

Another game I feel like everyone should know of, yet no one seems to.


----------



## DW_ (Apr 1, 2012)

XIII
TimeSplitters 1 & 2
NWN1
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
and...

Motherfucking GAUNTLET II.

"Blue Barbarian has taken damage."


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Roller Coaster Tycoon 2



Are you high?


----------



## DW_ (Apr 1, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Are you high?



I actually don't know when that originally came out, if that's what you mean.

If not, no, I'm not high. It was a great game.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 1, 2012)

DW_ said:


> I actually don't know when that originally came out, if that's what you mean.
> 
> If not, no, I'm not high. It was a great game.


It's not exactly "obscure".
Neither is Timesplitters or Gauntlet (at least to me).


----------



## DW_ (Apr 1, 2012)

OBSCURE games? Then remove the non-obscure ones and replace them with the original DBZ Budokai, Mega Man X: Command Mission (despite how fucking HARD the game was and its retarded ending, it was a p. cool game) and the original five Touhous save for 1.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Mega Man X: Command Mission.



Not old


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2012)

DW_ said:


> I actually don't know when that originally came out, if that's what you mean.
> 
> If not, no, I'm not high. It was a great game.



It's not unknown in the least.

And why say "2" when you could say "1".

Failures.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 1, 2012)

DW_ said:


> the original DBZ Budokai


PS2 is old?

_The fuck?_


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know of any of these have been mentioned, but here it goes:
Darkseed
Darkseed 2
Alone in the Dark (the original for DOS)
System Shock 2
Ardy Lightfoot
Clock Tower (the first two for SNES and PS1 respectively)
Lemmings


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 1, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> Darkseed


Darkseed is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Only Jaleco is(?)



...What the hell?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2012)

Tycho said:


> ...What the hell?


censorship


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> censorship



but of WHAT?


----------



## TameraAli (Apr 2, 2012)

Attaman said:


> _Lord of the Realms II_.



Yes.

That, and OMF.
oh, and Jazz Jackrabbit too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2012)

Tycho said:


> but of WHAT?



1.The player character got resigned into a native american

2.The logo

3.Some power ups

4.Three levels got renamed


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> 1.The player character got resigned into a native american
> 
> 2.The logo
> 
> ...



yeah but what the fuck is that "censoring"

"Saiyuki World II" looks pretty harmless to me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2012)

Tycho said:


> yeah but what the fuck is that "censoring"
> 
> "Saiyuki World II" looks pretty harmless to me


Because they probably want nothing to do with Saiyuki/Journey to the West


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because they probably want nothing to do with Saiyuki/Journey to the West



is there some kind of horrible stigma attached to the series?


----------



## Sulfur (Apr 2, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Two words: Oregon Trail





Tycho said:


> again, LEGENDARY
> 
> everyone who knows video gaming history knows it




PI forgot what age I was but I was in elementary school and there we had a computer class and this was one of the games we were told we could play. I can say I sucked at it back then
Evil game is evil!!.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> PI forgot what age I was but I was in elementary school and there we had a computer class and this was one of the games we were told we could play. I can say I sucked at it back then
> Evil game is evil!!.



great thing about Oregon Trail: you could be absolutely WRETCHED at the game and it was still incredibly fun

it was like dwarf fortress, losing is FUN


----------



## Sar (Apr 2, 2012)

[yt]N2hukvZ0zBw[/yt]
_Jumping Flash!_ was such a good aventure game. 
Who knew controlling a robotic rabbit would be so fun. =D


----------



## Sulfur (Apr 2, 2012)

Tycho said:


> great thing about Oregon Trail: you could be absolutely WRETCHED at the game and it was still incredibly fun
> 
> it was like dwarf fortress, losing is FUN




Yea, but I still learned nothing from that game xD. Cept maybe how to use the keyboard and keep from raging in class.


I game I just remembered back in the day was Demon's Crest.


----------



## Cult (Apr 2, 2012)

LSD, Tetris Attack, Civilization, and C&C Renegade


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 2, 2012)

How many people remember Crystalis?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Civilization



Rofl.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> How many people remember Crystalis?



Faintly.  SNK made a Zelda-alike and it didn't suck.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

This.

[video=youtube;oka1XfJuSc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oka1XfJuSc8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 3, 2012)

Defcon. It's old-ish


----------



## Flatline (Apr 4, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Anyone ever played _Re-Volt!_? 90s game for the N64, PC, PS and Xbox. I have the N64 and PC ones.



First video game I have ever played.
And it's still one of my favorites.

Also, not sure if Drakan: The Order of the Flame counts, but I loved it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2012)

Threads of Fate
Tomba

And Mortal Combat's Knock-off, Mace: the Dark Age.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2012)

DW_ said:


> TimeSplitters 1 & 2



No one knows about these? I'm sure they were pretty popular.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

Welp, I ctrl + f'd my way through this particular topic and couldn't find a single mention of it, so I think I'll be the first to point out a couple of my favourite "old" games, which would be any one of the Onimusha instalments. Loved those games to death and I still do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> Welp, I ctrl + f'd my way through this particular topic and couldn't find a single mention of it, so I think I'll be the first to point out a couple of my favourite "old" games, which would be any one of the Onimusha instalments. Loved those games to death and I still do.



Onimusha is *not *obscure.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Onimusha is *not *obscure.



From my experience, I consider it as that. This is probably the first time I've been on a forum, mentioned it and had somebody recognise it. Who knows, maybe I just go on naff forums.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

who remembers this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2012)

This motherfucker.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucasarts adventure games aaaaaaaa <3


----------



## Sexto Gato (Apr 9, 2012)

The pinicale of snowboarding games. 1080 can suck it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 9, 2012)

I never was a fan of racing games, but this was enjoyable:

[video=youtube;kes7RQFnzk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kes7RQFnzk4[/video]

One of my favourite Amiga games:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qipWqOwkceg

And then there's:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XET3nqk-gxM


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Threads of Fate
> Tomba
> 
> And Mortal Combat's Knock-off, Mace: the Dark Age.


You forgot the exclamation after Tomba.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]oka1XfJuSc8[/yt]
It looks completely shit but its actually pretty fun to play (if you can find it)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 10, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> _Battletanx- _roaming tank gangs fight over the control of women. Played this game so much as a kid, would kill for a remake.



Battletanx? You sir, are awesome! I remember littering the subways with gun buddies then kick back, relax, and let them do all the work.

I've got two other games that I think could be considered as some that very few people have hard of: War of the Monsters, and Seek & Destroy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

This game was pretty fun :V


----------



## AmyBlue (Apr 11, 2012)

The Neverhood. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Anyone?



.....Why does this look vaguely familiar to me? Name of the game, please?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 11, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> .....Why does this look vaguely familiar to me? Name of the game, please?



Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines

There's also this other one derived heavily from it that came out in like 2001 (not that old, I know) that I used to play a lot, called Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive, which had a very, very similar style to Commandos.






Fuck me, I really wanna play them right now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 18, 2012)

Well...

Ultima 9
Ultima Online
Primal (PS2) (I loved this game (à² ç›Šà² ))​Baldur's Gate
Stronghold (The original >.<)

And I'm sure there are others that I can't quite remember right now


----------



## Aldino (Apr 18, 2012)

Chromehounds

It's so underground though you probably haven't heard of it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 18, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Baldur's Gate
> Stronghold (The original >.<)



Yea right, because nobody's heard of those classics :V


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 19, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea right, because nobody's heard of those classics :V



I have! D:>


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Namba (Apr 19, 2012)

Gorgeous game, but unfortunately didn't get the recognition it deserved because of delays, what with it being one of the first games with a full orchestra for the soundtrack. Once it was out, people were over linear trial and error platformers and the software wasn't up to snuff. Frustrating as hell, but I remember being so happy when I finally got through it. And bloody hell, it was pretty damn violent for an E rated game. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyZfME5XYY The deaths were scary as hell when I was young.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 19, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyZfME5XYY


That was for *kids*!?


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure if anyone heard of this (2005)

Shining Tears

[video=youtube;Z2BRpNNxcoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2BRpNNxcoY[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 19, 2012)

Rayman 2


----------



## Namba (Apr 19, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> That was for *kids*!?


Well, it was back before the E-10 rating... but it's about a boy trying to save his dog. Kind of inaccessible if you ask me. The part where the shadow guard bit the boy's head off freaked me out so bad it gave me nightmares.
ESRB: "Oh, no blood! It's kid friendly for sure!"


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lord of the Rings Vol. 1 for SNES was a lot better than most people seem to think.  The caves are confusing as all hell, but if you take the time to explore them and talk to any NPCs you come across, the game's not bad at all.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Games from Spiderweb Software are obscure, right?


----------



## Baloris (Apr 22, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


>



You are awesome.

One game I doubt anyone's heard of before:

[video=youtube;b6js2gA_d0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6js2gA_d0Y[/video]

and two others I'm sure at least a few people have:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1dleIaNRVc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF1LCGIlA9E


----------



## Ames (Apr 22, 2012)

Smash TV for the SNES.

So much senseless, mindless, violent fun.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 22, 2012)

Baloris said:


> two others I'm sure at least a few people have:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1dleIaNRVc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF1LCGIlA9E


Interestingly, the same people who made the Descent games (_Volition Inc._) went on to make the Red Faction games.


----------



## BRN (Apr 22, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Interestingly, the same people who made the Descent games (_Volition Inc._) went on to make the Red Faction games.



I imagine their workers laboured for the glory of the commonwealth.


----------



## Yago (Apr 22, 2012)

Tango said:


> Holy crap, someone actually knows of this other then me?!?



I played that a lot, actually. I was not very good at it.

I just KNOW I know some old games no one knows, but I can't think of them at the moment...


----------



## Aldino (Apr 22, 2012)

Moonbase commander. I still have it for the PC and its a great strategy game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 22, 2012)

Attaman said:


> _Lord of the Realms II_.



Fuck yes. I had my people go the all vegetarian route. I was never in a famine.



Baloris said:


> One game I doubt anyone's heard of before:



I played the shit out of No Remorse. I didn't use the UV gun because of all that splash damage it would do to the crusader. I wanted to complete the series with No Regret but I could never find the game. 

Also, I don't have much talk about Evo: Search for Eden and Lufia II.
There's Wing Commander 3.
The original Sierra's : Incredible Machine.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 22, 2012)

Space Station Silicon Valley, For the N64
Portal runner, for the PS2
Pryzm Chapter one: The Dark Unicorn, for the PS2


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 22, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The original Sierra's : Incredible Machine.


Holy crap that game was glorious!


----------



## Baloris (Apr 22, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I played the shit out of No Remorse. I didn't use the UV gun because of all that splash damage it would do to the crusader. I wanted to complete the series with No Regret but I could never find the game.



It's actually on Good Old Games now: http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/crusader_no_regret


----------



## antnommer (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to play these all the time:

Laser Arena







The Incredible Machine







Hocus Pocus







Hover!







And my favorite NES game ever: Shatterhand


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2012)

antnommer said:


> The Incredible Machine



Yes!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 16, 2012)

I liked that game, Lode Runner
Not sure if it's popular tho
There's plenty more but I can't seem to recall their names

Edit:Oooh, there's also that one, Devil Dice. So fun.
Jiggsaw Madness was fun too.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jun 16, 2012)

Old, obscure indie gem: Warpath. Literally cannot find any footage of it. It was on a CD called "A Ton of Games: Arcade 1". If I can find the disc and figure out how to run it on Win 7, I'll try to get some footage. 

Also Morphman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiG9yQEsCKM

I'm not saying it was great. But have you heard of it? There ya go.

Also also, there's Recoil, a kickass tank game for Win 98 (I think). Find it. Play it. Love it forever.

Also also also! Panzer Dragoon, anyone?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;EHXUCsAGIuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHXUCsAGIuo[/video]

Super Novaaaaaa... D:


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 17, 2012)

Electro Man
Jazz Jackrabbit
Blake Stone

Have them all on floppy disk somewhere.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 17, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yesss, I like you even more now.


better yet , pool of radiance/ the gold box series on C=64 and commodor amiga


----------

